# Phone switches to NV



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Any particular reason why phone would auto switch to nv mode from ruim/sim? Anyone else have this issue? Running latest unofficial cm10 but has happened on many other AOSP roms


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

what fixed my issue was going back to VRBLK3 modem, but today i flashed the new modem and it did it one time on me again, anyone got any ideas?


----------

